# On the news, why?



## Gnome (May 20, 2010)

http://www.kens5.com/news/Teen-wolves-in-San-Antonio-94015234.html


*Ã„
*


----------



## Gavrill (May 20, 2010)

The hell. Damn high schoolers ruin everything.


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

I want to punch each individual one in the face.

Also for some reason this reminds me of the Fallout 3 quest with the vampire cult.


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

Uh oh, K&H has the Fox Avi on, hes serious!


----------



## Xipoid (May 20, 2010)

I am left dumbfounded. I can't even feel scorn for this.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 20, 2010)

Why can't they spell "1930's" correctly? There is no dash between 19 and *Insert year here* you idiots!


----------



## Ikrit (May 20, 2010)

and i care why?


----------



## Karimah (May 20, 2010)

I'd expect this from a group of college furs definitely, but high school goths with tails, contacts, and fangs are just... :/

Edit: Gnome!!! Your icon!! That cat had me cracking up and yet at the same time I was horribly creeped out. XD


----------



## Apollo (May 20, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> and i care why?



This.



> His friend Katze Lupus Burn added, "We're not a gang at all. Gangs are like posers. They just want attention, that's why they go along tagging stuff. The pack? We're a family. We go to each other for our problems."





> He says he's got some wolf in him, howling sometimes to get out.


Attention seekers :/


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 20, 2010)

Karimah said:


> Edit: Gnome!!! Your icon!! That cat had me cracking up and yet at the same time I was horribly creeped out. XD




Omg that avatar IS awesome!


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

D'awww, that's adorable.

Edit: Whoaaa that dog skull part ain't so adorable.


----------



## Ireful (May 20, 2010)

It's just typical teenager behavior.


----------



## Karimah (May 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Omg that avatar IS awesome!
> 
> *OMG cat*



The OMG cat is definitely my favorite cat on the internet. He knows how I  feel so well XDDDDD



SirRob said:


> Edit: Whoaaa that dog skull part ain't so adorable.



Thought the same thing <.< Why wasn't THAT on the news instead?


----------



## Wulfe (May 20, 2010)

For the whole dog skull thing, it was in the news and all over 4chan. Shes innocent, shes a high school dropout who is into taxidermy. The dog (rigby) was supposedly hit by a car, and blackheart did her thing >_>. Shes got her own wiki for more of the story, but all in all shes innocent.

More on topic, what was the squeak when the guy fell backwards, was that actually him?

Edit: Where the hell do people keep getting these wolf tails >_< i want one really bad


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> For the whole dog skull thing, it was in the news and all over 4chan. Shes innocent, shes a high school dropout who is into taxidermy. The dog (rigby) was supposedly hit by a car, and blackheart did her thing >_>. Shes got her own wiki for more of the story, but all in all shes innocent.


She's not innocent if she didn't get permission to do so.


----------



## Gnome (May 20, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Where the hell do people keep getting these wolf tails >_< i want one really bad



go to a medieval fair


----------



## Wulfe (May 20, 2010)

She did.

Edit @gnome Like...Renaissance fair?


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> She did.
> 
> Edit @gnome Like...Renaissance fair?


Oh. Well then cool. I guess. ...


----------



## Karimah (May 20, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> For the whole dog skull thing, it was in the news and all over 4chan. Shes innocent, shes a high school dropout who is into taxidermy. The dog (rigby) was supposedly hit by a car, and blackheart did her thing >_>. Shes got her own wiki for more of the story, but all in all shes innocent.
> 
> More on topic, what was the squeak when the guy fell backwards, was that actually him?
> 
> Edit: Where the hell do people keep getting these wolf tails >_< i want one really bad



Edit: Got it. I stay away from 4chan entirely so I missed the drama.

You can find them at almost any anime convention (at least the past 5 or so that I've been to) in almost any color.


----------



## Wulfe (May 20, 2010)

Well good about the tails then goin to Renaissance fair and an anime con, one of em better have it.

http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/Wolfie_Blackheart#Wolfie just in case.

Didnt mean to derail the topic lulz ^_^


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 20, 2010)

I really hope they dont class us furries... and ... THEM... together...


----------



## Wulfe (May 20, 2010)

Oh gawd T_T that would be terrible. I will admit, it -looked- fun but i cant stand goths/emos


----------



## Don (May 20, 2010)

I'm restraining myself from going down to San Antonio and personally punching each one of them in the face.


----------



## Karimah (May 20, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> I really hope they dont class us furries... and ... THEM... together...



Where my aggravation comes in to play. But I'm sure they will.

I will say that when I first clicked on the link and they mentioned full moons, I thought the kids would throw on wolf fursuits and terrorize their mall/neighborhood or something.


----------



## Wulfe (May 20, 2010)

I still have no idea WHY this was so important that it had to be on the news


----------



## Steel the Wolf (May 20, 2010)

Yea, my high school had a wolf pack with like 5 people. They were actually really cool people. Those guys look like goth-punks wearing tails. The people at my school I considered more furries then anything. They wore collars, had werewolf personas, and occasionally wore a tail and ears. They said they werenâ€™t furries, but they knew I was and were really cool with that. For all purposes, I considered them furries


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (May 20, 2010)

-squee- those tails are exactly like mine, but mine's a bit poofier, and not so long.

Fools, you're wolves not foxes why wear fox tails? lol I think they're awesome. Remind me of me. Tail/collar/black clothes. [:


----------



## WolfTailz (May 20, 2010)

I would do it. I don't care what people think. Go ahead and call me an "attention seeking whore" but I know that EVERYONE is to an extent. I just think it would be fun. I would enjoy people just staring at me because I am different. I don't know if it is just me but it just seems like a cool idea. And NO IT ISN'T ANYTHING TO DO WITH TWILIGHT! I HATE THAT FUCKING SHIT!


----------



## Karimah (May 20, 2010)

Steel the Wolf said:


> They said they werenâ€™t furries, but they knew I was and were really cool with that.



They'll realize it soon enough.


----------



## Wulfe (May 20, 2010)

WolfTailz said:


> I would do it. I don't care what people think. Go ahead and call me an "attention seeking whore" but I know that EVERYONE is to an extent. I just think it would be fun. I would enjoy people just staring at me because I am different. I don't know if it is just me but it just seems like a cool idea. And NO IT ISN'T ANYTHING TO DO WITH TWILIGHT! I HATE THAT FUCKING SHIT!




The stares people give if they see something out of the ordinary are absolutely priceless. Being in a pack seems fun, id do it in a heartbeat if i could


----------



## WolfTailz (May 20, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> The stares people give if they see something out of the ordinary are absolutely priceless. Being in a pack seems fun, id do it in a heartbeat if i could



I know, right? I just like to stand out. It is funny how people will stare at you absentmindedly. Being able to do whatever you want without caring is a special... gift i guess....


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Furfags acting like idiots!!? GASP!


----------



## Wulfe (May 20, 2010)

I dont -want- to stand out, i just couldn't care less what others think either you like me or you dont, simple as that. If you dont like me because of what i wear then they dont really seem like a friend to me


----------



## Steel the Wolf (May 20, 2010)

Karimah said:


> They'll realize it soon enough.


 
Yea, thats what I said.


----------



## Kiva (May 20, 2010)

EPIC FAILURE.


----------



## Karimah (May 20, 2010)

I've cosplayed at school, I've worn ears and a tail, I've worn my collars, and I've made myself "different". I had a cosplay group. We won AWARDS. -.-; Hell I even started Humans vs Zombies tournaments. So where's my damn news story? >:C

Those kids aren't nearly as awesome as me.

Edit: I blame Twilight for dragging in the media's attention.


----------



## Kiva (May 20, 2010)

I hope we don't get any furs that only join because of that twilight crap.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 20, 2010)

Kifale said:


> I hope we don't get any furs that only join because of that twilight crap.



Amen to that...

Sparkle Vamps =/= Furries.
End. Of. Story.


----------



## Wulfe (May 20, 2010)

Twilight ruined the good ole classic vamps and werewolves now there just faggoty ass "monsters" that sparkle, i wish i had a time machine id murder the author (whose name escapes me atm >_<)


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Twilight ruined the good ole classic vamps and werewolves now there just faggoty ass "monsters" that sparkle, i wish i had a time machine id murder the author (whose name escapes me atm >_<)



Stephanie Myers.


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> I really hope they dont class us furries... and ... THEM... together...


Yeah, we're a lot more messed up than that.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (May 20, 2010)

Kifale said:


> I hope we don't get any furs that only join because of that twilight crap.


 
I think it's to late...

Dramateen is dramatic


----------



## Aleu (May 20, 2010)

Gnome said:


> http://www.kens5.com/news/Teen-wolves-in-San-Antonio-94015234.html
> 
> 
> *Ã„
> *



I'd be one of those kids.


----------



## Joeyyy (May 20, 2010)

they look all emo and goth and shit.
be happy!


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, we're a lot more messed up than that.



Exactly.

Those kids are much too sane.


----------



## Luca (May 20, 2010)

I just fucking raged! If anything like that ever catches on as a mainstream high school fad I will do a school shooting.


----------



## Wulfe (May 20, 2010)

If something like this becomes main stream, im going to kill em all and An Hero


----------



## Varian (May 20, 2010)

Karimah said:


> The OMG cat is definitely my favorite cat on the  internet. He knows how I  feel so well XDDDDD
> 
> 
> 
> Thought the same thing <.< Why wasn't THAT on the news  instead?



  Actually it was


----------



## Karimah (May 20, 2010)

Varian said:


> Actually it was



Yes, this was confirmed and corrected a few posts ago XP.


----------



## Vriska (May 20, 2010)

THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT?


----------



## Ozriel (May 20, 2010)

...
I RAEG'd.


----------



## Alstor (May 20, 2010)

F.Y.I., Werewolf =/= Furry. most of the time.


----------



## Marietta (May 20, 2010)

I don't know... me and my friends _kinda_ did the same things except we were much more subtle.
Some of us wore wigs sometimes ears. That was mostly the extent of it.

Some of us were furries, some were not. But all of us who were had different animals.

But we also had sort of a wolf pack mentality as well. Then we kinda divided when there was a conflict. After that we broke into much smaller 'packs'.
I was the punching-bag/omega/whatever.
But I was content like that. At least until I felt threatened. ^^;;

Anyway, if they wanna act like that, it's up to them. I find it a tad over the top, but I'm sure they'll grow out of it more.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (May 20, 2010)

I'm telling you, that's an extreme case. Those kids are emos/goths wearing tails. Tis not furry at all.

I've known kids in "packs" and, as I said a few posts up, they were actually rather cool. They basically were furries. Ears, tails, fursonas, and outlook all matched up. Them kids were awesome!


----------



## Melrius (May 20, 2010)

.......oh god, why!?!?!?!?


----------



## Tao (May 20, 2010)

Oh jesus what is this


----------



## Zontar (May 20, 2010)

Looks like it's time for a good ol' fashioned cockpunchin'.


----------



## Ben (May 20, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> I really hope they dont class us furries... and ... THEM... together...



The two are practically indistinguishable. Who can blame anyone, really?



Kifale said:


> EPIC FAILURE.



Oh.

The only reason I would show disdain for this is because of its connection to the Twilight series, but I guess your average Twilight fanatic isn't any worse than the typical crazy furry. So, yeah, birds of a feather.


----------



## Jelly (May 20, 2010)

dear shiva
i know you and i have had a falling out these past few months where ive pretended to be a christian and stopped taking drugs
but if/when reality collapses into a spandaic orgasm i would really like it if we could start going by katze lupus burn

[yt]stzaO6agaaQ[/yt]
i feel i never have enough reasons to post this
but any reason is really good enough

i wonder how therians feel about all of this
the really old smelly dirty ones


----------



## Ames (May 20, 2010)

....this is sad.


----------



## Hipster Doofus (May 20, 2010)

Who else felt the massive amount of awkward tension between the mother and that kid? I mean really, they were standing like eight feet apart. Goddamn I feel bad for her, kid such an embarrassment.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 20, 2010)

Hipster Doofus said:


> Who else felt the massive amount of awkward tension between the mother and that kid? I mean really, they were standing like eight feet apart. Goddamn I feel bad for her, kid such an embarrassment.



I know right? And of COURSE she said what she did, how would her kid feel to have her say that her kid is a dissapointment to her ON THE NEWS? And I swear I saw her eye twitch with the "Blessed comment" 

I dont think she is fine with it at all.

Imagine if he was a furry who practiced Yiff...


----------



## Gnome (May 20, 2010)

Jelly said:


> [yt]stzaO6agaaQ[/yt]
> i feel i never have enough reasons to post this
> but any reason is really good enough



HAH' that was the first thing that came to mind when i read the new link


----------



## IggyB (May 20, 2010)

Does this remind anyone else of the South Park episode that made fun of the Vamp kids?

Seriously though, I just see these kids as a bunch of gothemofags trying to be different from other gothemofags


----------



## Ben (May 20, 2010)

IggyB said:


> Does this remind anyone else of the South Park episode that made fun of the Vamp kids?



That sounds pretty accurate, actually. "UGH, LOOK AT THOSE THAGGY WEREWOLVES, DOING A LOT OF THE SAME THINGS WE DO. WHAT A BUNCH OF LOSERS..."

Hoo hoo hoo.


----------



## Wulfe (May 20, 2010)

But werewolves =/=furry...Vamps dont really belong anywhere


----------



## JoeStrike (May 20, 2010)

Unless I missed it, the word 'furry' wasn't used once in the article.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (May 20, 2010)

Why can't there be good flesh to beat in my city? Damn it I want to make some people regret the choice they make! _And their mental sickness_

Also, this thing is not furfag related, it's just some sick freak attention seekers.


----------



## Slyck (May 20, 2010)

What is this I don't even?


----------



## Ben (May 20, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Also, this thing is not furfag related, it's just some *sick freak attention seekers.*



I think you just contradicted yourself there.


----------



## Willow (May 20, 2010)

I saw Twilight in the article and immediately was sad


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (May 20, 2010)

Ben said:


> I think you just contradicted yourself there.



Not everyone are attention seekers here. Let's face it, FAF is full of smart and straight gentlemen in denial!


----------



## Don (May 21, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Not everyone are attention seekers here. Let's face it, FAF is full of smart and straight gentlemen in denial!



Indeed. Though I assure you I'm straight (or at least as straight as a furry can be).


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 21, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Not everyone are attention seekers here. Let's face it, FAF is full of smart and straight gentlemen in denial!



Except I'm not in denial. 

Except maybe that children of mana was a good game...


----------



## Kahrio (May 21, 2010)

lol. fuckin kids. dumb as hell. i dont care what they think or what anyone has to say. but they is dumb as hell. i mean damn stupid. god damn stupid. im not saying i havn't worn a tail on occasion. or that i dont identify with an animal on a deeper level, because i do. but these kids. damn. i mean..... damn.... a wolf pack? shit. where i went to school even the nerds would of made fun of these kids. they think thats who they are? their to young to know shit.


----------



## Amethyst (May 21, 2010)

You know what, I wouldn't ever tire of cracking each one of them in the face with a bat. A silver one.

Their droning monotone voices moaning about being a 'family' and having wolf in them...

What mythical creature will emos pretend to be next? Unicorns? Orcs? Centaurs?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 21, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> you know what, I wouldn't ever tire of cracking each one of them in the face with a bat.
> 
> their droning monotone voices XD.



I gather that you just hate teenagers in general, all of them are like that, personally, I think they're more tolerable than the teenagers who live in my neighbourhood (almost all of whom are wiggers and can't string an intelligible sentence together, they also seem to enjoy spraypainting their names on the road for some reason).


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 21, 2010)

Man i wish we had something like this at my school, I'd join up like that *snaps fingers*

However since we didn't, I was a loner really...XD  A lone foxie in a school of humans...life sux


----------



## GraemeLion (May 21, 2010)

Do you think they really show important things on the news anymore?

I mean, you realize that South Korea and North Korea are about to go hot, that Bangkok, Thailand is under a police state and is slaughtering dissidents, and that the European economy is about to implode driving most of Europe into a depression that the rest of the world is trying to avoid, right? 

And what is CNN telling us? Right now?  Top Center is "Jupiter loses a stripe."


----------



## mapdark (May 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> I still have no idea WHY this was so important that it had to be on the news



Slow day


----------



## mapdark (May 21, 2010)

What is IT with attention whores in this fandom . 

The best publicity is no publicity in the case of the furry fandom.


----------



## Nall (May 21, 2010)

This makes me glad that I'm no longer in high school. *wince*
Yikes...


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 21, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> Do you think they really show important things on the news anymore?
> 
> I mean, you realize that South Korea and North Korea are about to go hot, that Bangkok, Thailand is under a police state and is slaughtering dissidents, and that the European economy is about to implode driving most of Europe into a depression that the rest of the world is trying to avoid, right?
> 
> And what is CNN telling us? Right now?  Top Center is "Jupiter loses a stripe."


BUT THAT SHIT ISN'T AFFECTING US AMERICUNTS AT ALL SO WHY SHOULD WE CARE HURR

And no, I'm not one of those people who thinks all Americans are stupid. Get a sense of humor yo.


----------



## Gnome (May 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> BUT THAT SHIT ISN'T AFFECTING US AMERICUNTS AT ALL SO WHY SHOULD WE CARE


this is why i dont look at tv news


----------



## Zseliq (May 21, 2010)

Why?


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 21, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Why?



Twilight killed america.

Again and again. 

This is one of the casualties.

~Mrow


----------



## Zseliq (May 21, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> Twilight killed america.
> 
> Again and again.
> 
> ...


Ugh. I want to throw that kid in a pond and watch him sink from all the gaudy jewelry he was wearing. >.>


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 21, 2010)

I guess I am sort of proud of them for doing what I don't have the guts to do, that most of us don't have the guts to do.

How many of you out of high school would suit without a head on the costume (so that you can be identified) to a high school reunion? If you are still in high school, would you walk through the halls as they would, a little more subtle than a suit?


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 21, 2010)

Thanks to this video I nearly died laughing.

That's not good, I NEARLY DIED, damn you Gnome!


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 22, 2010)

Goth emo hippie freakoids.  Nothing to see here.

Actually, i've known some goths...  they're nice...  they just like to dress up in an idiotic way and pretend that they're rebellious against some sort of social norm...  unfortunately, they don't realize that they're part of the social norm.  The only people who are truly different on a fundamental level are geeks.  They've been ostracized...  well...  forever...  and will continue to be...

[and for all of you who want to say "but i'm not a geek and...."  stop.  if you're on a furry forum, chances are...]


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (May 22, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Man i wish we had something like this at my school, I'd join up like that *snaps fingers*
> 
> However since we didn't, I was a loner really...XD  A lone foxie in a school of humans...life sux


We do have something like this at my school :3
(my schools actually "shown" the video too)
but i don't know why these kids are so faggy and goth... they're  obviously just attention whores.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (May 23, 2010)

I don't really see why everyone's so against these people *raises eyebrows* who cares what they were or look like? at least they arent a gang, you know, shooting people down because they said their gang was weak, dealing drugs, pimpin hoes, and whatever else those damn gangs do. They actually seem like smart kids finding something to do and staying out of trouble.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 23, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> You know what, I wouldn't ever tire of cracking each one of them in the face with a bat. A silver one.
> 
> Their droning monotone voices moaning about being a 'family' and having wolf in them...
> 
> What mythical creature will emos pretend to be next? Unicorns? Orcs? Centaurs?


DRAGONS!



Actually, nerds have that covered... Vampires? Tch, some fanatic probably thinks they're real


ChickO'Dee.. Just no... No.... We do not support mentally-retarded people here.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (May 23, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> t
> 
> 
> ChickO'Dee.. Just no... No.... We do not support mentally-retarded people here.



could have fooled me


----------



## Slyck (May 23, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> I don't really see why everyone's so against these people *raises eyebrows* who cares what they were or look like? at least they arent a gang, you know, shooting people down because they said their gang was weak, dealing drugs, pimpin hoes, and whatever else those damn gangs do. *They actually seem like smart kids* finding something to do and staying out of trouble.



I lol'd.


----------



## MrBlack (May 23, 2010)

Dear God....I want to go punch a baby in the face now, that is terrible.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (May 23, 2010)

Slyck said:


> I lol'd.


why are you a moron?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 23, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> why are you a moron?


I hate to resort to these overused internet phrases, but U MAD.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (May 23, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I hate to resort to these overused internet phrases, but U MAD.



no, not really. but you are a moron none the less, sorry


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 23, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> no, not really. but you are a moron none the less, sorry


Really, when someone has an opinion you don't like on an internet forum and all you do is resort to calling people "morons" I start to wonder if I'm the real moron here.


----------



## Slyck (May 23, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> why are you a moron?



No. I'm a free thinker.


----------



## Flatline (May 23, 2010)

...The fuck?


----------



## KokoroTheDragon (May 23, 2010)

I think they may more correctly be considered Therians. As soon as they ditch the black, chains, and hairstyle, I don't see a problem with them. They way the news casters presented it almost killed me by laughter. If they want an expert on Therians I'm your man.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 23, 2010)

This is why your schools need uniforms or at least dress-codes.

Jesus Christ.


----------



## KokoroTheDragon (May 23, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> This is why your schools need uniforms or at least dress-codes.
> 
> Jesus Christ.



Yeah, If you dress like that in my school you will be wearing school spirit ware. Although my school has nothing against ears, and tails.


----------



## Jelly (May 23, 2010)

i wore a skintight leather dress for homeroom one year
but there's an extended story about all of this

short story: i didnt get yelled at for it or nuffin

shoot your kids in the head with silver bullets


----------



## Oasus (May 23, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> I still have no idea WHY this was so important that it had to be on the news



Slow news day.  They'll make anything into news if it has any potential to be stupid or outlandish.

Such is the nature of our overly-dramatic media.


----------



## Aleu (May 23, 2010)

I don't see why everyone is raging at their style :/


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 23, 2010)

For some reason I want to join those kids.


----------



## Yrr (May 24, 2010)

I want someone to go and "hang out" with them in a brightly coloured fursuit and basically make them feel uncomfortable.

It'd be funny.


----------



## Gnome (May 24, 2010)

well, very interesting so far
half of you who posted want to let them chase your cars and slam on the breaks
and the other half wants to hang out with them

never expected that reaction


----------



## Wulfe (May 24, 2010)

Well they seem like really cool people and doesnt afraid of anything.

But in all seriousness they could be the coolest/nicest people on earth but your gonna label em as freaks as avoid them? The people who go to furry forums (including myself) are not really in a position to be labeling people as freaks Lol...

Wish there was a "pack" around here, looks fun =^_^=


----------



## Ames (May 24, 2010)

Give them chew toys made out of c4.


----------



## Ozriel (May 24, 2010)

KokoroTheDragon said:


> I think they may more correctly be considered Otherkin. As soon as they ditch the black, chains, and hairstyle, I don't see a problem with them. They way the news casters presented it almost killed me by laughter. If they want an expert on Otherkin I'm your man.



Fix'd


----------



## Glitch (May 24, 2010)

....
I won't even go into how much I raeg'd.
It'd make the Internet crash.


----------



## Ozriel (May 24, 2010)

Glitch said:


> ....
> I won't even go into how much I raeg'd.
> It'd make the Internet crash.



Please.
DO IT!!


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 24, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Well they seem like really cool people and doesnt afraid of anything.
> 
> But in all seriousness they could be the coolest/nicest people on earth but your gonna label em as freaks as avoid them? The people who go to furry forums (including myself) are not really in a position to be labeling people as freaks Lol...
> 
> Wish there was a "pack" around here, looks fun =^_^=


So true =^w^=


----------



## Wulfe (May 24, 2010)

So werewolves are part of the furry fandom right? Whats the difference of having a wolf sona and being a werewolf they like therian or somethin?


----------



## Aleu (May 24, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> So werewolves are part of the furry fandom right? Whats the difference of having a wolf sona and being a werewolf they like therian or somethin?


either therian or otherkin....I think more of otherkin.


----------



## lostfoxeh (May 25, 2010)

They think they are werewolves? Well they don't act like it very much. Sorry contacts, goofy hair and silly clothes doesn't make you a werewolf. 

I wonder if they would accept someone into their clique that dressed normally.


----------



## Ozriel (May 25, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> either therian or otherkin....I think more of otherkin.



Otherkin. :V


----------



## Tycho (May 25, 2010)

aaaaooooo
werewolves of texas
aaaaooooooooo


----------



## Ozriel (May 25, 2010)

[yt]GLls-gfvlLU[/yt]


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 25, 2010)

They're not hurting anybody so I wouldn't stop them from doing what they're doing.  Still, they look like a bunch of mall-goth pussies.



Wulfe said:


> For the whole dog skull thing, it was in the news and all over 4chan. Shes innocent, shes a high school dropout who is into taxidermy. The dog (rigby) was supposedly hit by a car, and blackheart did her thing >_>. Shes got her own wiki for more of the story, but all in all shes innocent.
> 
> More on topic, what was the squeak when the guy fell backwards, was that actually him?
> 
> Edit: Where the hell do people keep getting these wolf tails >_< i want one really bad



From what I heard, her friends found the dog and it got hit by a car.  They were GOING to take it to a vet but the bills would have been too much, so they took it to her house and suffocated it with a plastic bag.  Don't take my word for it, I heard that was what a detective discovered.

Still, even if they found the dog already dead, they could have at LEAST asked around to see if the dog was owned by somebody before going through the taxidermy procedure.  If I my cat went missing for weeks and found out months later that somebody found her dead body and took her skull, I'd cut the shit outta him.

Oh, and Wulfie, search ebay or look on some taxidermy sites.


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 25, 2010)

Texas needs to stop allowing incest couples to procreate.


----------



## TropicalZephyr (May 25, 2010)

And here I was thinking that chick who runs around my school saying, "Guns go bangbang!" was obnoxious.


----------



## Akasai (May 25, 2010)

I saw this on CollegeHumor. I just thought "Goddamn high-school kids can't be original about anything".

Here they are, prancing around thinking they're expressing themselves in a whole new way, when its already existed for like 15 goddamn years (or more, I don't even know)

I had to laugh, especially at the weak howls every now and then.


----------



## Royal Flush (May 25, 2010)

wow.....really. I mean I got nothing against it, but come on really on the news? Why embarrass (shit, spelled it wrong) them like that. Thats one of the reason that the news pisses me off, THEY. RUIN. EVERYTHING! LIKE PEOPLES LIVES! But I do agree with Heckler, they diserve a good punch in the face.


----------



## Wulfe (May 25, 2010)

Why are they getting so much hate? Just because they wear black . If they dressed normally and wore tails i bet alot of you wouldnt care as much


----------



## pheonix (May 25, 2010)

I laughed so hard. I do want that gray tail though. Also, they look pretty damn emo to me. Fucking faggots.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 25, 2010)

pheonix said:


> I laughed so hard. I do want that gray tail though. Also, they look pretty damn emo to me. Fucking faggots.


They really don't seem that emo, they seem more goth than emo.


----------



## Gnome (May 25, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Well they seem like really cool people *and doesnt afraid of anything.
> *
> But in all seriousness they could be the coolest/nicest people on earth but your *gonna label em as freaks as avoid them*? The people who go to furry forums (including myself) are not really in a position to be labeling people as freaks Lol...
> 
> Wish there was a "pack" around here, looks fun =^_^=



1. what....oh...but they must travel in mubers fo safety, so i s confused. 
2. I dint label them as freaks, freaks are fun...i just think they are blurring emo with old school goth with furry, and being obnoxous to'boot

...and yes i know furry cant get much more tainted than it is right now... but hay i was a 80s goth...too bad that is stil getting dragged though the new kid mudd




Wulfe said:


> Why are they getting so much hate? Just because  they wear black . If they dressed normally and wore tails i bet alot  of you wouldnt care as much



not the point. the unessential media coverage (they they agreed to and posed for) if the real reason
for one reason no one should care enough to have this on the news
and for another point the general no nothing populous is going to make all kinds of assumptions and assoiations now


----------



## pheonix (May 25, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> They really don't seem that emo, they seem more goth than emo.



One can never know unless you where around them irl. I'm just taking a shot in the dark here cause most people at that age now are emo. (And for all those old emo people) Modern day emo.


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 25, 2010)

Urggg another thing that makes teens look weird. If people associate furries with this I will be twice as pissed.


----------



## pheonix (May 25, 2010)

Nerdywolf said:


> Urggg another thing that makes teens look weird. If people associate furries with this I will be twice as pissed.



They will. *gasp* How shocking.


----------



## mizu-oka (May 25, 2010)

They seem like nice people, but anyone who calls themselves a werewolf seriously is a little strange...

But the way the newscaster reported it was hilarious.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 25, 2010)

mizu-oka said:


> They seem like nice people, but anyone who calls themselves a werewolf seriously is a little strange...
> 
> But the way the newscaster reported it was hilarious.


Yup the newscaster was a little funny.

Btw, Welcome to the forums have fun :3


----------



## Wulfe (May 25, 2010)

mizu-oka said:


> They seem like nice people, but anyone who calls themselves a werewolf seriously is a little strange...
> 
> But the way the newscaster reported it was hilarious.




Look up therian and otherkin...Besides your a furry forum you cant get any stranger xD


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 25, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Why are they getting so much hate? Just because they wear black . If they dressed normally and wore tails i bet alot of you wouldnt care as much


It's not the black.
It's being attentionwhoring little fuckshits.
I wear black AND ears AND a tail sometimes. But I'm not out trying to advertise being some kind of mythical dumbshittery, or putting chains around my neck, or loudly making animal noises while hypocritically saying that _other _people are being "poseurs" or "attentionwhores."


PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> They really don't seem that emo, they seem  more goth than emo.


Don't associate goth with those little emo Twatlight fangirl fucktards.
Even the worst mallgoths I've seen were more respectable than that.


----------



## Ozriel (May 25, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Why are they getting so much hate? Just because they wear black . If they dressed normally and wore tails i bet alot of you wouldnt care as much



I wear black and atleast i know how to make myself look presentable.

I make tails and wear then during furry outings. 

They are just the bottom of the barrel Social trash that even the D&D nerds would point and gawk at. :V


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 25, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> They are just the bottom of the barrel Social trash that even the D&D nerds would point and gawk at. :V


Or other furries.
Which could potentially be even WORSE than being laughed at by DnD nerds.


----------



## Ozriel (May 25, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Or other furries.



Which we are doing right now, just not on their school grounds.




> Which could potentially be even WORSE than being laughed at by DnD nerds.



True.


----------



## Aleu (May 25, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Or other furries.
> Which could potentially be even WORSE than being laughed at by DnD nerds.



*is a DnD nerd
>=[


----------



## Fire (May 26, 2010)

I dunno, but... people best keep the freaky shit to themselves and don't act too odd.
It's just better that way. Especially in school or among normal people.
You can still be yourself... but DAMN

13yr old Ninja Pirate Zombie Robot Emo Goth Therian Furry Nerd.
that just lol


----------



## ProjectD (May 26, 2010)

I'd join.


----------



## Wulfe (May 26, 2010)

Same, the odd looks id get would make it fun and worth while. Besides the whole idea of a "pack" seems pretty cool


----------

